# Yard work - where to look?



## Jasper151 (7 April 2017)

Hi, looking for a bit of advice with where to look for yard work?  I was helping a local lady out but she no longer needs me so have been looking for more.  I have posted on local facebook groups but not had much response - I am presuming that since it is lighter and warmer that people don't need as much help now.

Is there anywhere else anyone would recommend?  Have looked at gumtree/preloved and equine job sites, however these tend to be more than I am looking for as I am looking for less than 2 hours a day (to fit around my full time job).

Many thanks


----------



## benz (14 April 2017)

Whereabouts do you want to work? I occasionally need holiday cover and might be looking for someone to do a couple of hours a day this winter as my back cant cope with mucking out anymore  also maybe a possibility of some riding work in the future. I'm in Somerset near border of Wiltshire and Dorset 

Eta: I usually look in tack/feed shop notice boards, blackmore vale, nfed and just generally search google for 'freelance groom' if tht helps


----------



## joosie (14 April 2017)

Register with Career Grooms, they have lots of temporary / part-time work. Nags and Nannies do too on occasion. And the benefit of joining an agency is they will contact you if they have work you might be suitable for, which is easier for you.


----------



## Jasper151 (18 April 2017)

Thanks for the replies, typically since posting I have been offered loads of work!  

I'm based about 20 mins outside of Bath (Radstock area) Benz, if that is of any good to you?  The work I am currently doing is probably only for the Summer so come Winter I will probably be looking again.


----------



## benz (19 April 2017)

Congratulations on your new job!

We're about 30mins from radstock, if thats not too far for you do send me a pm


----------



## Jasper151 (20 April 2017)

benz said:



			Congratulations on your new job!

We're about 30mins from radstock, if thats not too far for you do send me a pm 

Click to expand...

Thank you,  I have messaged you.


----------

